# Freestyling the Mook Jong



## Sensei Payne (Feb 9, 2011)

Thoughts?


----------



## Yondanchris (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I wish I had room for one in my dojo!


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 14, 2011)

Couple of friendly pointers-

Lower your stance and sink your weight down.

Slow right down , work on staying in contact with the dummy arms , and flow around them  with good economy of movement.

Keep the optimum angle in your arms so that body weight is tranferred into the dummy. 

Good luck with your training.


----------



## Sensei Payne (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input...I have just recently started training with it.


----------

